# Text in einem JLabel zentrieren



## Seth (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo,
hat das JLabel eine Methode, die den Text des JLabels in der Mitte des JLabels zentrier?
Gruß und Dank Markus


----------



## The_S (20. Jun 2007)

ja, schau einfach mal in das API. Da gibts so Sachen wie setVerticalTextPosition oder setHorizontalTextPosition ...


----------



## Seth (20. Jun 2007)

ja, 
die beiden Funktionen hatte ich auch schon gefunden, aber die ändern bei mir nichts ...


----------



## m@nu (20. Jun 2007)

hehe, dann liegts sicher daran, dass dein JLabel nicht "genug gross" ist oder du die falschen parameter bei den beiden setters übergeben hast.

würd' mal code hier reinstellen...


----------



## The_S (20. Jun 2007)

Kommt auch noch auf den Layout-Manager drauf an.


----------

